# PNW/Washington Forum



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Briefly:

I know a number of members that reside in the Pacific Northwest -- that beautiful country, the West!

I know we all like classical music here.

So, I thought, if there is interest, would _anyone_ be interested in coordinating a "book club" type get together, involving classical performance? For instance, we could coordinate attendances to the Seattle Symphony, NW Sinfonietta, Everett SO, Tacoma SO, NW Youth Orchestra, a touring String Quartet, etc. -- simply, a professional performing group.

I understand the practical difficulties here, but figured this could act as an avenue for discussion and interest in classical music in the region.

Comments *requested*. Thanks.


----------

